# Buying Puppies



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Chi-lovers,

Does anyone out there have or know of anyone who has purchased a puppy from the Internet? I am in the process of buying two puppies from this breeder, and have run across a couple of people that have been burnt by this kennel. One lady was taken for $600.00, and told me, he doesn't even reg AKC his puppies, that I will never receive papers. I have put $400.00 in deposits, on my pups.


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Have you checked with the Better Business Bureau in the area? I hope you have not been taken for a ride!


Mama J


----------



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

I have read this before, and have since been contacted by the breeder and he has sent me the info I requested....Soooo Geuss I'll just have to wait and see if he follows through, the letter you found is from a disgrundled person, that wanted the dog shipped out of the country and he refused to do that... I dont want to smear anyones name unless It is necessary, I will keep post on this subject until I recieve my puppies , thier papers, etc... so check back in two months to see how this turns out. :wink:


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope everything turns out okay. I really think people should use extreme caution when buying over the internet. There are a lot of unscrupulous people out there who will take your money and run. Also it is important to see the pups in person as well as the breeder and parents of the pups before putting any money down. Does the breeder give a health warranty on the puppies?

Mama J


----------



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, says he gaurentees his pups for 1 year against genectic defects. He also sent me pedigrees, however they were made at staysit.com. Anyone out there use this site, I'm geussing it was because he dont have a scanner....and so this site offers a form you can fill out and send through email. Its really pretty cool....check it out... Hes suppose to send me hard copys through the mail. Thanks for your support. CHiwaluv


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

You are welcome. Sounds like you have a good breeder there. I can't wait to see some pix of your baby.

Mama J


----------



## Chisprecious (May 10, 2004)

Oh, I hope he followz thru for you! Please keep us posted-really-please do! I will literally be saying a prayer for you that everything goes smoothly. Do you have proof that these other people have been burnt by this breeder? You know the papers don't take that long to get! Has he even registered them to him yet? If so, ask if he can give you your papers so you can register them now-it wouldn't hurt to do this! How old are the pups now? Have you seen the puppies parents yet & have you asked to see their registry papers? If not, please do!!!! Ask if he has any references for you to go by. Ask him also for the parents Registry Numbers & then email the registry they are registered through to see if he is in good standing or if they are actually are registered themselves. Ask if they are AKC, APRI or CKC!!! Well, I don't know what else to say to you! Well I guess I have one more important thing-it really is important to have your pups registered becasue if they were ever lost or stolen then it would be easier to get them back-having their papers would prove they are yours-you never know if someone moght steal them if they were to get loose & you have to take these nasty people to court to get your babies back! GET THEM REGISTERED PLEASE! And another thing to think about is to get them Microchipped. Sorry for being so long-Iam just a big worry wart. :!:


----------



## chichi (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi, I have question about registering puppy. 

If the breeder said that the puppy is already registered, do i need to registered it again or change the name once i bought the puppy?

Please let me know

Thank you


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

For AKC:

The breeder should have just registered the litter. The breeder should then give you a form to fill out and send in with a fee to the AKC. Then the AKC sends you the puppys registration paper.

I don't know about the CKC, but I will be finding out in about 2 1/2 weeks when I get my new puppy.


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Chiwaluv, there are places on the internet that you can search to see if the breeder in question is USDA licensed. It is always wise to buy from a breeder that you can visit in person but if you cant do that then make sure they have good references, ask to speak to their vet to check on how they treat their animals. Ask for pedigrees on the sire and dam and if the breeder does any health testing. A health guarentee for 1 yr is a joke, IMHO. Many dogs who develop debilitating genetic issues like patella problems do so in yrs down the road. A breeder should be willing to stand behind their puppies for the life of their puppies. If this breeder is USDA licensed then you have problem. Only those requiring this license have large numbers of animals whom are treated more like livestock then pets. ALL Puppymillers and commercial operations are required by law to be registered with the USDA. When it gets down to it you should never buy sight unseen unless you've really done your homework on your breeder and his operation and know exactly what you are getting yourself into. Since you've already put down a deposit, do as much as you can to find out about this person and their practices before you accept the puppies. It could save you thousands in vets bills down the road!!!


----------



## mybabychi (Aug 18, 2004)

i know a very good breeder...she does not ship her puppies because she likes to meet the families that her pups go to, she also offers a lifetime gurantee against genital defects and a 5 year gurantee on illness...she only breeds 2 litters a year...and has a 10 page waiting list for her pups. 

NOW THAT IS WHAT I CALL A REAL BREEDER WHO CARES ABOUT HER PUPS


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Just curious, have you ever gotten your two chis? How did everything go?

Nina


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

yeah...did you get them?


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Nope, they weren't what I wanted so I did not accept them.


----------



## Debi (Aug 1, 2004)

Tjjessie1 said:


> Nope, they weren't what I wanted so I did not accept them.



HUH????? I AM LOST?????


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Tjjessie1 said:


> Nope, they weren't what I wanted so I did not accept them.


 Are u talking to yourself?


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> Tjjessie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, they weren't what I wanted so I did not accept them.
> ...



 I was wonderng the same thing.


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Opps, I got it now......I was posting a reply to a question on another thread. My apologies for my confusion! LOL

Nina


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

Tjjessie1 said:


> Opps, I got it now......I was posting a reply to a question on another thread. My apologies for my confusion! LOL
> 
> Nina



lol are you sure you just didnt forget you change usernames before you replied?


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

LOL there's no telling with me! Those "senior moments" seem to come more often nowadays!

Nina


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

i have bought off the internet, and bought 2 unregistered chi's. If it is for a pet, papers don't mean anything. It's only if you plan on showing them or breeding them. My tan one is extremely small and a beautiful chi, and yes it would be nice to have papers, but when we saw her picture, we were in love. It's so hard buying the perfect chi to begin with, but I guess you can't just do it over the internet---were u able to call the person? You cant tell by the picture that I have of the three of them, because they have grown since, but you cant tell the registered and the unregistered apart. Good-luck with everything.


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

i was also posting a reply to something, don't ask me how it ended up on here.


----------



## Chisprecious (May 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear that they weren't what you were looking for!! 
Did you get your deposits back??


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

No, this person ripped me off. But I am working on taking care of that. It's a long process, but worth every cent and minute of time.

Nina


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

so what happened with the puppies from the person who started this thread? Its sad to hear that people will do things like this, playing with people and pups just to make a dollar. What a shame!!!

MD


----------

